# Hummingbird 788ci fishfinder/GPS combo sale $499.99



## souliog (Jan 10, 2009)

Great deal going on now at Cabela's. Just ordered mine today. Type in XSANTA promo code for free shipping

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Boat..._SEQ_104586480?WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNU


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Awesome machine for the $$$.
They are coming out with a DI capable model to replace this - but it's a great deal for sure.
:corkysm55


----------



## souliog (Jan 10, 2009)

Not sure what DI is but I bet it's pretty cool:coolgleam...This unit is going on my sport boat that we occasionally fish from so i'm sure it will be fine. I just wanted the bigger screen and higher wattage sonar. Package will be delivered today. woohoo:bouncy:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

DI= Down Imaging

SI= Side Imaging

:evilsmile

I have a 797c2SI and a 798ciSI and they have it - but they retail for about a thousand a piece...
The 788 is a great machine, as I used to have a 787 ( the older version) and it's my best friends now- 5-6 yrs. old and running STRONG.
:coolgleam


----------



## souliog (Jan 10, 2009)

do you use any of the mapping software available for these units? I mainly fish lake saint clair and saginaw bay for walleyes. Can you reccomend anything less expensive than novanics?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

http://www.lakemap.com/gpsfishingmaps-humminbirdmichigan.aspx










http://www.lakemap.com/documents/Greatlakes_coverage.pdf

New features on LakeMaster/Humminbird include:
1. Easy to read contours
2. Depth Highlight Range
3. Water Level Offset
4. Shallow Water Highlight
5. Scrollable Lake List

Great Lakes Coverage Includes:
-All of Lake Michigan in 5ft & 10ft contours.
-Green Bay, Big Bay De Noc, Little Bay De Noc, and Sturgeon Bay in 3ft contours.
-US Side of Lake Huron - 5ft Contours
-St. Clair River, Lake St. Clair, & Detroit River - 3ft Contours
-West Basin of Lake Erie - 3ft Contours
-Saginaw Bay & St. Marys River - 3ft Contours

Download the Product Lake List


You'll have to look & see how much of Saginaw & LSC is covered on this one, but I ran a 2007 LakeMaster ProMaps in my old Lowrance LMS332c, I liked it a lot.
I have a HotMaps USA (Navionics) and while they both had some maps the other didn't I felt the LMP was a better card, more detail and more accurate.
They're $119 for the HB compatible model - and I plan on getting one soon, but I do have to say the "Contour XD" built in maps by Navionics are pretty good, especially for being provided at no additional charge.


----------



## marty59 (Jul 17, 2007)

I bought the HB lake master map that covers lake st. clair and it is missing several obstructions that were in the older lowrance version of the same map. When I emailed Lakemaster with the GPS coordinates they just said oh you're right we missed it. Guess we will make the fix in the next release. Not going to update the existing product!!!!!!


m


----------



## ed1054 (Aug 26, 2006)

I put the 788 ci on my boat this past summer with the Lakemaster chip. I really like it, but unless it is a hi def map, they are just copies of maps that were made 60 years ago. The one of Jordan Lake isn't even close. The gun Lake, Hardy Pond, and Muskegon Lake maps are awesome! It's like I'm fishing a different lake.


----------

